# Who of you 2Coolers have the coolest job?



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I think I do but let's hear first from all of you.
What do you do?
Why is your job the coolest (not temperature related)?

Do not post up your dream job! (Bikini inspector, etc.)
Retirees can post up why retirement is the best.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

My first thought when I saw just the title was "Who works in the Blue Bell freezer?"


----------



## Corey D (Jul 21, 2004)

*jobs*

full time refinery operator, part time marine electronics guru


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Whitebassfisher said:


> My first thought when I saw just the title was "Who works in the Blue Bell freezer?"


I know. With this weather, there is no telling what replies would be posted.


----------



## TOMBOB (Apr 9, 2012)

Mine is not cool or cold as in hot & cold. I do get to leave the office to do what I do. I'm a glorified tin bender draftsman/detailer. I draw ductwork, that's creating a puzzle and all the pieces are supposed to fit. It's a real challenge during renovation projects and none of the other trades will move or can not move. The cool part is when a problem occurs when all the puzzle pieces don't fit as they were coordinated to fit. That's because someone/other trade did not do what they were supposed to do. It's really cool to show them why it did not work.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

One that would rate high if I understand your thread is a nurse in a maternity wing. I remember talking to a RN in that situation once and she said she mainly dealt with full term normal births, seeing the miracle of life and elated parents.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

AJ hands down!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Whitebassfisher said:


> One that would rate high if I understand your thread is a nurse in a maternity wing. I remember talking to a RN in that situation once and she said she mainly dealt with full term normal births, seeing the miracle of life and elated parents.


That is a cool job.


----------



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

Reel Time said:


> I think I do but let's hear first from all of you.
> What do you do?
> Why is your job the coolest (not temperature related)?
> 
> ...


Retired in 2012 from HP (Hewlett Packard) after 23 years. Started a fishing guide service, Louisiana Limits. Get to fish about 125 days a year. Great retirement, keeps me busy and in shape.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Whitebassfisher said:


> One that would rate high if I understand your thread is a nurse in a maternity wing. I remember talking to a RN in that situation once and she said she mainly dealt with full term normal births, seeing the miracle of life and elated parents.


I liked taking care of the sickest patients in the ICU and I saw many, many people die...Watching the families responding to it is the worst part...Everything is always wonderful in baby land until something goes wrong...One of the worst Code Blues I've ever responded to was when Mama went into DIC after delivery...I went with the assigned nurse & the ER doc that ran the code to tell her husband that she didn't make it...Pretty sure that L&D nurse needed therapy


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

while my main job is in IT technical sales, I've had a successful glamour photography workshop business for several years. This has me hiring and working with models regularly and teaching other photographers how to get better images. Example of one of the images taken from a workshop

https://photos.modelmayhem.com/photos/090301/19/49ab534bbfb4a.jpg


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

photofishin said:


> while my main job is in IT technical sales, I've had a successful glamour photography workshop business for several years. This has me hiring and working with models regularly and teaching other photographers how to get better images. Example of one of the images taken from a workshop
> 
> http://photos.modelmayhem.com/photos/090301/19/49ab534bbfb4a.jpg


She's wearing JQ's chaps!


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

I almost became an Astronaut. But my head was too large for the helmet... ;0


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I've always been fortunate to have a cool job, but no doubt, I have the coolest job for this time of my life...teaching online college courses in subjects of my expertise/interest. 

I've taught while in Alaska to South America, from the Indian Ocean, the remote Pacific, and all over the Caribbean...all I have to do is find the internet. 

Never have to leave the house and once set up the courses take very little time. 

Working with today's young people is a privilege. In spite of everything you hear from "Social Media", today's young folks I deal with are highly motivated, love this Country, and are hungry for knowledge. 

I had a student last semester who had terminal cancer. She told me she wanted to go as far as she could in the class. She made it all the way up to the final exam(with a standing of "A"), but could not complete it on her death bed. 

We set up a memorial scholarship in her name. When folks decry this younger generation, I say they simply do not know what they are talking about.


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Reel Time said:


> *I think I do* but let's hear first from all of you.
> What do you do?
> Why is your job the coolest (not temperature related)?
> 
> ...


You win! No way anyone can top being a Professional Cat Hider. :spineyes:


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

photofishin said:


> while my main job is in IT technical sales, I've had a successful glamour photography workshop business for several years. This has me hiring and working with models regularly and teaching other photographers how to get better images. Example of one of the images taken from a workshop
> 
> http://photos.modelmayhem.com/photos/090301/19/49ab534bbfb4a.jpg


Your job will be hard to beat!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I Fall In said:


> You win! No way anyone can top being a Professional Cat Hider. :spineyes:


Ha!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Meadowlark said:


> I've always been fortunate to have a cool job, but no doubt, I have the coolest job for this time of my life...teaching online college courses in subjects of my expertise/interest.
> 
> I've taught while in Alaska to South America, from the Indian Ocean, the remote Pacific, and all over the Caribbean...all I have to do is find the internet.
> 
> ...


Very Kewl...I too am positioning myself to work remotely (although won't get the satisfaction of what you are doing)...I'm thinking Summers in Utah...Winters in Islamorada...Summers in Colorado...Winters in Marathon...etc...Trailer trash living can't be all that bad!


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Reel Time said:


> I think I do but let's hear first from all of you.
> What do you do?
> Why is your job the coolest (not temperature related)?
> 
> ...


I think I could use an upgrade. Reel Time - where do I apply for the above position?


----------



## USNHM-DV (Jan 6, 2014)

Job? A bit of strong profanity...


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

ROV Pilot... basically get to play a multi-million dollar video game whike operating a mile + below the ocean surface ...also see some interesting creatures


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Outdoor writer, magazine editor, photographer. Sent overseas 30 times,
if you count Mexico.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Retirement....

Lots of different things to do. Never has to be the same job/task/hobby/sport/adventure for 2 days in a row unless you want it to be...... and you can't get fired for not doing it! You may get beat around the head and rear end by your Honey for not doing something..... But you won't get fired.

It's the variety of experiences available that make it special. It would have been nice to try it in a younger body though.


----------



## Grumpy365 (Oct 21, 2010)

Trouthappy said:


> Sent overseas 30 times,
> if you count Mexico.


We don't.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

going_deep said:


> ROV Pilot... basically get to play a multi-million dollar video game whike operating a mile + below the ocean surface ...also see some interesting creatures


My favorite so far.


Trouthappy said:


> Outdoor writer, magazine editor, photographer. Sent overseas 30 times,
> if you count Mexico.


Ok, that's cool too!


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

high performance computing here for oil and gas major in their research group. Work on some of the most powerful computer systems in the world. Actually until recently the most powerful commercial cluster in the world. We have ties with certain companies and working on cool joint projects with g00gl3to name one.. Tip of the spear stuff but moves very fast and crack my brain everyday at work and put it back together for the next day. Cool job is if you enjoy what you are doing. I still do, for now...


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

If you or a loved one has ever been treated with radiation therapy here in the Houston area, chances are I?ve laid hands on the machine that treated you or your loved one. Been working on and maintaining linear accelerators for nearly 30 years. 

And while my machines have treated thousands of patients over the years, it?s the people I know personally that have been cured on my machines that keep me doing what I?m doing.


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

Worked for a beer distributor way back before MADD happened. Nothing was cooler (in my younger/wilder days) than being able to bar spend all night long and submit an expense report the next day for it.

Current job now..... its a paycheck and nothing more. Not worth mentioning.


----------



## hockeyref999 (Aug 12, 2005)

I?m retired. Everyday is Saturday.


----------



## chadbrochill (Jul 7, 2016)

Managing a hemp farm :biggrin:


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

hockeyref999 said:


> I?m retired. Everyday is Saturday.


Myself! But, I'll venture Pest Control on the thread subject. I learned things about my customers their best friends didn't know.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

*Just an old pill roller....but.....*

Think my job back in the day was always my favorite. 
Got to help folks feel better and occasionaly mebbe help 
save a life now and then.. Clean work...does have long 
hours and occasional stick-ups ...but overall very satisfying 
and got a lot of respect......

Couple of my fav old lady customers told me many moons ago........
"_Mr. D...I would believe anything in the world you told me.."

_Another told me......"_Mr. D...I just love calling in my 
order to you just to hear you say "Yes, Ma'am_".

Can't get rich at it...but sure sleep good....

:biggrin:


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I ahve always thoguht the coolest job is to be a quality inspector at the Mustang Ranch out there in Las Vegas. So, one weekend over the holiday after I was done with my software contract job I went there to apply for this dream job. Madam Betsy greeted me cheerly upon learning about my alias name in my resume. So, she took me in a private room for a test with five young Mustang in there. I tell you they don't call them wild Mustang for nothing! After 15 minutes Madam Betsy came back and dragged me out to the the waiting room and gave me a bottle of cold water and walked back into the examination room with a check list. Madam Betsy came out 15 minutes later and greeted me "Mr. Long Foo Dong, we are so sorry you only passed 85% and we must have 100%". I went home so disappointed. If I were 10 years younger, I would have scored at 120%! Here went my coolest dream job!!! sad2sm Back to my fishing hole!


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

I worked with a Mexican guy who was always happy and worked really hard. I told him we should start a business together. He turned me on to a necessary service for commercial clients and we started. 

After 8 months we got busy. I told the partner I needed to focus on administrative. He said that he'd use his equipment, supplies, and employees to do the work. I would get the work and do admin and we'd split everything 50/50. I said heck yes. 

After 1 year, the partner took a job with a competitor and left 100% of the business to me. That was 20 yrs ago. 
For the last 15+ years I have been able to delegate and work from a cell phone or laptop from anywhere. Better still, I can set up these necessary services a week or weeks in advance and do little more than take a phone call or two per day. 
As a single dad with primary custody, this is a dream set up for me. 

Life is good.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

BullyARed said:


> I ahve always thoguht the coolest job is to be a quality inspector at the Mustang Ranch out there in Las Vegas. So, one weekend over the holiday after I was done with my software contract job I went there to apply for this dream job. Madam Betsy greeted me cheerly upon learning about my alias name in my resume. So, she took me in a private room for a test with five young Mustang in there. I tell you they don't call them wild Mustang for nothing! After 15 minutes Madam Betsy came back and dragged me out to the the waiting room and gave me a bottle of cold water and walked back into the examination room with a check list. Madam Betsy came out 15 minutes later and greeted me "Mr. Long Foo Dong, we are so sorry you only passed 85% and we must have 100%". I went home so disappointed. If I were 10 years younger, I would have scored at 120%! Here went my coolest dream job!!! sad2sm Back to my fishing hole!


OK. That sounds almost believable.



cman said:


> I worked with a Mexican guy who was always happy and worked really hard. I told him we should start a business together. He turned me on to a necessary service for commercial clients and we started.
> 
> After 8 months we got busy. I told the partner I needed to focus on administrative. He said that he'd use his equipment, supplies, and employees to do the work. I would get the work and do admin and we'd split everything 50/50. I said heck yes.
> 
> ...


You're one lucky dude.


----------



## linaxugt (Jun 24, 2017)

hockeyref999 said:


> I?m retired. Everyday is Saturday.


This is the coolest!


----------



## TrailChaser (Nov 7, 2015)

I'm a machinist.

It doesn't pay very well, but IMHO it's the ultimate job. I can literally make anything imaginable with manual or CNC machines. It's nice to be in a clean, climate controlled shop.(70Âºf in the summer, 60Âºf in the winter) I can take off to go fishing whenever I want, and I've got operators to run the machines that I program and setup. 
I also enjoy teaching my skills to the younger gen when I find a rare millennial that doesn't have a cell phone glued to their hand. The awe when when someone looks into the window of a dual spindle lathe doing a rapid part swap between the spindles is pretty cool. 
I'm still like a kid in a candy store when I see index drills or solid carbide TSC drills punching holes in solid steel at unimaginable speeds. Or hearing the artificial hail storm my mills create while running 2" insert drills. I really love my job, but I love fishing even more. 

If anyone would like a tour of our shop sometime just shoot me a PM. If you're not familiar with CNC's you'll probably find it pretty interesting.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> AJ hands down!


Hahahaha, my job is pretty cool if you ask me. Meet lots of good people and it's something different everyday.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

TrailChaser said:


> I'm a machinist.
> 
> It doesn't pay very well, but IMHO it's the ultimate job. I can literally make anything imaginable with manual or CNC machines. It's nice to be in a clean, climate controlled shop.(70Âºf in the summer, 60Âºf in the winter) I can take off to go fishing whenever I want, and I've got operators to run the machines that I program and setup.
> I also enjoy teaching my skills to the younger gen when I find a rare millennial that doesn't have a cell phone glued to their hand. The awe when when someone looks into the window of a dual spindle lathe doing a rapid part swap between the spindles is pretty cool.
> ...


I have to agree, for me this would be a great job, Iâ€™m currently employed as an administrator at a community college, industrial machining is one of many programs under my umbrella. I loved my job as a professor in my technical school. Prior to my current position, I taught hvac for 20 + years there. I loved teaching skills to people that would change their lives. Many students came from very difficult situations and left with jobs that made them successful employees. The structure of the job allowed for an active life outside of work as well. Lots of fishing, hunting and golf as well.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

TrailChaser said:


> I'm a machinist.
> 
> It doesn't pay very well, but IMHO it's the ultimate job. I can literally make anything imaginable with manual or CNC machines. It's nice to be in a clean, climate controlled shop.(70Âºf in the summer, 60Âºf in the winter) I can take off to go fishing whenever I want, and I've got operators to run the machines that I program and setup.
> I also enjoy teaching my skills to the younger gen when I find a rare millennial that doesn't have a cell phone glued to their hand. The awe when when someone looks into the window of a dual spindle lathe doing a rapid part swap between the spindles is pretty cool.
> ...


Sounds like our jobs are fairly similar, I'm a supervisor at a plastic's machine shop. I'm in charge of the milling department. I was the #5 hire, now we have 60 employees. We're big into 5 axis parts now, and big into the medical field. It's amazing that you can put a piece of plastic in a machine, hit a button, and 2 hrs later you have this wild looking part waiting for you.

After 21 years, being inside these walls all day gets old. Sitting at a desk quoting gets old, but I live 2 miles from work, get paid pretty well, and when I need to take off to watch my kids play a ballgame, I can. My dream job would be to sell boats, but there ain't much water or boat shops around Shiner, lol.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm an instructor. I absolutely love what I do.


----------



## TA_Fab (Aug 20, 2016)

Marine Engineer here. Get to travel all over, 80% if the work is actually on site in the field. Get to supervise/plan lifting and transporting cargo upwards of 1000 mT. I enjoy it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Same as Corey, Process Operator.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

chadbrochill said:


> Managing a hemp farm :biggrin:


Quality Control on a Hemp farm and getting paid to be stoned would have to be the coolest job ever. Lmao


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Mine... Fish any darn time i choose!


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

photofishin said:


> while my main job is in IT technical sales, I've had a successful glamour photography workshop business for several years. This has me hiring and working with models regularly and teaching other photographers how to get better images. Example of one of the images taken from a workshop
> 
> http://photos.modelmayhem.com/photos/090301/19/49ab534bbfb4a.jpg


Hmm. Nice lighting, good angles but she's way over dressed. Keep at it yhough and Lee us updated as well.

I'm a dirt guy. It's about as glamorous as a professional shoelace tyer but it is what it is.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

I just started the best job I've ever had...Retired 12/29/17 Every day is Saturday!


----------



## linaxugt (Jun 24, 2017)

Fishtexx said:


> I just started the best job I've ever had...Retired 12/29/17 Every day is Saturday!


Congratulations! I am waiting for that day. At least 20 years later.


----------



## linaxugt (Jun 24, 2017)

tbone2374 said:


> Mine... Fish any darn time i choose!


That is the job I dream.


----------



## Centex fisher (Apr 25, 2006)

Desk job in finance industry. I hate sitting at a desk most of the day but it pays good and I do get to come and go as I please.
30 years this year in this industry. 
2 more years and I'm out! 
Then I'll have my dream job. Full time cattle rancher and retired


----------



## linaxugt (Jun 24, 2017)

I like my current job. Everyday I am doing different stuff and I have headphones on and listen to music all the time. As long as I finish my task, no one cares my work schedule. Very flexible.


----------



## al_carl (Jan 20, 2012)

I do industrial automation. I program machines that make the things you use.

I've done everything from an automated pecan cracker to a hydrogen reformer.

Some interesting or notable or just plain fun machines I've programmed:
Coffee bean roasters at Starbucks
Machine that makes the explosives in airbags (not the ones that killed people)
Wine bottling lines at Gallo
UPS and generator backup in the top secret area of Lackland AFB (ever been guarded by a guy with an M-16 while in the porta-can?)
Nuclear source storage and delivery system for industrial meters
Bus wash at the Metro station
A good number of Magellan's pipeline terminals between Houston and Minneapolis


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

I was a brakeman\conductor on the Santa Fe for 30 years, loved waving at pretty women from the cupalo. One thing I did learn on the RR that there were no holidays, no bad weather, no weekends.


----------



## wine6978 (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm going to have to say I have the best job. Everyday is different some days are harder than others and the money isn't great, but I don't do it for the money. I cowboy because I love it!!!






























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

wine6978 said:


> I'm going to have to say I have the best job. Everyday is different some days are harder than others and the money isn't great, but I don't do it for the money. I cowboy because I love it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I miss cowboying, grew up most of my life on a working ranch and was on horse back all weekends and days out of school (summers=hay fields) from the time I was big enough to ride up until 15. Kind wish I would have stuck to it.


----------



## Adobe 11SD (May 11, 2012)

VP of construction for an EPC. Cool job in title only except that I have had the opportunity to hire and train many youngsters. Watching them develop into good craftsmen first and managers later is fullfilling. One employee that I hired 25 years ago as a helper is now my construction manager. 

I have a soft spot for military veterans leaving the service. We find them a position in the company that leverages their military training and cross train them so that they can add value to our company, customers and their careers. 

To the point - the job is not really cool but watching kids off the street learn a trade, make enough money to start/raise a family and knowing that we contributed a little to that effort is very cool.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*cool*

Self employment in my opinion, it does't get any cooler. You name your schedule and paycheck. I fish on ideal days and work on bad fishing days. I set my schedule, and only work when I want to. I own Aamco Transmissions/Total Car Care in Webster, and I'm currently building a commercial real estate project for another business as well. I was the highest grossing center in the greater Houston area until the 610 location starting hitting close to $40,000.00 per week, now I'm number two. Owning a tranny shop isn't necessarily a cool job, but calling the shots, doing whatever the h%^& you want when you want with no boss is pretty dame cool, and gratifying. You hear people use the expression "living the dream" all the time. You are not living the dream, if you live in the US, and work for the other guy, in my humble opinion. They name your schedule, salary etc., you are living their dream. Started my career out as a rocket scientist with NASA(Computer Science and Mathematics Degree UofH Clear Lake), what an empty feeling I had. Like Gary Allen's song. I'm right where I need to be".


----------



## flatsfishinfreddy (Jun 28, 2011)

Maybe not the coolest but being a car salesman aint a bad gig. Been doing this for 5 years now. Before that I drove a Cow Wagon. Big ol Peterbilt with a 550 Cat and a 18 speed. Now that was a cool job. That dang truck would fly. Oh well. I like being home every night now.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

I put the pimentos in olives....


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*Cool to me*

After working at headquarters in Houston (with Santa Fe commute) for years, I took a position with the company in Africa. I am a business analyst for our operations here (oil & gas production). Everyday is a new challenge as our assets are complex and I work operations, commercial, partner and government issues; travel to Europe for meetings and keep HQ informed. Hours are long (12 hr days, six days a week, sometimes like today, 7 days a week), sometimes frustrating and exhausting but a dream job for me. Money isn't too bad either as the company pays for everything. I go "home" every 4 months or so and run the boat, catch a few fish and enjoy time with kids & grandkids.

But.....8 more months and I will be doing the real dream job - everyday will be a Saturday and I will have to change my call sign......


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Just started a couple projects that will be interesting... working on entrepreneur projects with a couple universities engineering departments.

One is a device that will assist limited mobility individuals when traveling in an automobile. Ie; elderly, paralyzed, handicapped, compromised veterans...
Five engineering (students) teams applying their creativity and skills.

Another is a device that will interface with recreational use for all the hunters/ landowners on their property. I hope to work with TAMU entrepreneurs engineering on that one. 

Profits, if any, will fund scholarships...


----------



## Tom (Jul 14, 2005)

Whitebassfisher said:


> My first thought when I saw just the title was "Who works in the Blue Bell freezer?"


I did work in the ice cream vault of Carnation milk plant on Waugh Drive in Houston when I was 17.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

Teacher said I'd never make a living looking out the window......boy I showed her...


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

Iâ€™ve had some good ones.
Longliner/crabber in the Bering Sea, charter boat captain in Kona, Jr. High teacher,
But my current job is the best. Iâ€™m a pastor!


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Iv'e had 2Cool jobs, One as a Physical Therapist in Sports Medicine for 37 years, Owned my own clinic for 12 of those years, treated Athletes including Professional, College, High School, Little League and Weekend Warriors. I am also an Athletic Trainer and I experienced more fun in this job a Human Being should be allowed to have. I worked for Justin Sports Medicine working PRCA Rodeos and PBR events all over the US, including Rodeo Houston, San Antonio, and the National Finals Rodeo for 20 years. I treated and knew all the top Cowboys and Cowgirls and treated the Stars/Entertainment at the events as well. Played golf with them, fished with them, just had a good time. Was interviewed by a lot of TV stations and Radio and Newspaper in almost every town I worked an event, sometimes at 5:00 AM (ugh), and got asked some dumb questions but for the most part those were fun too. I loved every second of the Rodeo, except when someone got hurt. But most of the time I watched some darn good athletes compete in one of the toughest sports there is. I retired in 2012 from Rodeo but still work as a Physical Therapist and got 4 more years to go then I will retire from that job too and fish and RV more!


----------



## WineyFishrman (Aug 5, 2011)

I work for a winery out of California, ,, guess that's kinda cool,,, it pays the bills!


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Hookem-Guy81 said:


> Iv'e had 2Cool jobs, One as a Physical Therapist in Sports Medicine for 37 years, Owned my own clinic for 12 of those years, treated Athletes including Professional, College, High School, Little League and Weekend Warriors. I am also an Athletic Trainer and I experienced more fun in this job a Human Being should be allowed to have. I worked for Justin Sports Medicine working PRCA Rodeos and PBR events all over the US, including Rodeo Houston, San Antonio, and the National Finals Rodeo for 20 years. I treated and knew all the top Cowboys and Cowgirls and treated the Stars/Entertainment at the events as well. Played golf with them, fished with them, just had a good time. Was interviewed by a lot of TV stations and Radio and Newspaper in almost every town I worked an event, sometimes at 5:00 AM (ugh), and got asked some dumb questions but for the most part those were fun too. I loved every second of the Rodeo, except when someone got hurt. But most of the time I watched some darn good athletes compete in one of the toughest sports there is. I retired in 2012 from Rodeo but still work as a Physical Therapist and got 4 more years to go then I will retire from that job too and fish and RV more!


Pretty cool stuff buddy.


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

TrailChaser said:


> I'm a machinist.
> 
> It doesn't pay very well, but IMHO it's the ultimate job. I can literally make anything imaginable with manual or CNC machines. It's nice to be in a clean, climate controlled shop.(70Âºf in the summer, 60Âºf in the winter) I can take off to go fishing whenever I want, and I've got operators to run the machines that I program and setup.
> I also enjoy teaching my skills to the younger gen when I find a rare millennial that doesn't have a cell phone glued to their hand. The awe when when someone looks into the window of a dual spindle lathe doing a rapid part swap between the spindles is pretty cool.
> ...


I can definitely relate. I'm on year 33 at a large machine shop making oilfield equipment. I spent 2 years as machinist, 20 in supervision and the last 11 in planning. We have several machining centers with facing heads, and there's nothing like seeing a big face mill chewing hot chips off a big forging dry!! The new machines move a lot faster than when I ran 'em!!


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

I think I have the coolest job.....I don't have one other than waking up in the mornings.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Worked as a bartender in Austin in my 20's for 5 years at a very busy nightclub. Great money, great social life. It was a blast.


----------



## Pat Helton (Oct 18, 2016)

I have been retired for 17 years but now I build fishing rods and give them to combat veterans and take them on fishing and hunting trips. It don't get no better than that.


----------



## Nero3662 (Oct 3, 2011)

CPA - I get to deal with all my fellow 2Coolers in their cool jobs.


----------



## Geuxmbo (Jan 22, 2018)

Corp Safety guy for Blue Bell Creameries. Laughed at the first reply to this thread mentioning 'working in the Blue Bell Fridge'


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

As a couple of others stated, 
I am retired and every day is Saturday, however with one exception. Sundays are still like Sundays.........


----------



## Stumpgrinder1 (Jul 18, 2016)

A couple more years on the refinery grind and I hope to join the every day is like saturday club.


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

Chemical distributor, MUD director, Fire Chief.


----------



## RKJ (Oct 4, 2005)

Retired!
Retired!!
Retired!!!
Retired!!!!
*RETIRED!!!!!*


----------



## Stephan boutin (Jul 3, 2015)

Was a horse trainer for 15-18 years, Start to make horse bit and now it?s what we do my wife and I now to be the perfect job I will like to open the shop door in the morning and see the boat in the water


----------



## Waterdawg19 (Mar 25, 2009)

I work with Corporate Contracts. Everything from preparing bids, negotiating pricing and ensuring it gets applied properly. However, my favorite job is Dad.


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

Evidence Tech. for a police dept.


----------



## Cap'n.Brandon (Jul 31, 2016)

I enjoy my job. My office is a boat on the water and I get to help people. Pretty hard to beat.


----------



## Woodlands Water Turkey (Aug 5, 2016)

Pornographic movie actor.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

I build breweryâ€™s. Currently working in Mexico on the largest brewery in the world. We are still building and I donâ€™t see an end in site. We produce more than 6 million cases of beer each week and about 10,000 kegs. My title is Senior MEP Manager but whatâ€™s in a title. I just like making beer. Nine days on, five days off is my rotation. I've been on this project for 4 years and they just asked me to stay for at least 1 more year.


----------



## IvanSanchez (Dec 22, 2016)

Wastewater treatment operator. We take waste water treat it and then discharge clean water into the bayou. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Net N Yahoo (Jun 19, 2015)

Welding Inspector. It is as cool as it sounds.


----------



## TheKodiak (Oct 20, 2017)

This was by far the best job ever!!!


----------



## Family Style (Jun 15, 2004)

*My job*

:biggrin:Fishing guide on Possum Kingdom Lake.


----------



## Ckillian (Mar 29, 2012)

Air Traffic Controller.

I'll be 48 this summer. Get to retire the day I hit 50.


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

Corporate Safety Manager for a 250 man Civil Construction Company. Great job!


----------



## TheKodiak (Oct 20, 2017)

Newbomb Turk said:


> I put the pimentos in olives....


Brilliant!!! :cheers:


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Regional VP for a national equipment rental company.


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

Measurement Technician for a large midstream company. Love my job!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

Manage financial counseling at TCH


----------



## glampers (May 29, 2013)

Retired/stay at home Dad, almost 16 years.


----------



## wbs4010 (Nov 21, 2016)

Retired. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Shooter said:


> I build breweryâ€™s. Currently working in Mexico on the largest brewery in the world. We are still building and I donâ€™t see an end in site. We produce more than 6 million cases of beer each week and about 10,000 kegs. My title is Senior MEP Manager but whatâ€™s in a title. I just like making beer. Nine days on, five days off is my rotation. I've been on this project for 4 years and they just asked me to stay for at least 1 more year.


I haul your beer.
Union Pacific...
job sounds cool, but it aint...
on call 24/7


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

My current new job: Wife Deputy. Duties: Sampling foods daily, grilling and bbq'ing, fishing and hunting whenever having an itch, playing internet warrior, tendering pool and yard, getting camping ready, goofing off, sleeping on the job, playing hookies, bugging the boss, etc...Took me a long time to get this job!


----------



## rmiller4292 (Oct 17, 2009)

Iâ€™m a Law Enforcement Helicopter Pilot. We do LE, aerial firefighting and search and rescue throughout Central Texas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Maybe not the coolest job out there, but I enjoy the hell out of it ... !


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

I think I have a cool job. Here's my office, Heavy base maintenance for United.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

rmiller4292 said:


> Iâ€™m a Law Enforcement Helicopter Pilot. We do LE, aerial firefighting and search and rescue throughout Central Texas
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Shallow Minded said:


> I think I have a cool job. Here's my office, Heavy base maintenance for United.


These are both very cool!


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

glampers said:


> Retired/stay at home Dad, almost 16 years.


I'm clearly doing something wrong...............

My job sucks.....luckily it pays very well.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

BullyARed said:


> My current new job: Wife Deputy. Duties: Sampling foods daily, grilling and bbq'ing, fishing and hunting whenever having an itch, playing internet warrior, tendering pool and yard, getting camping ready, goofing off, sleeping on the job, playing hookies, bugging the boss, etc...Took me a long time to get this job!


Had the same job open up in my area. Applied, accepted and start May 1st.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpeterson (May 3, 2007)

*Construction Guru*

i built: 7-11's, Stop an Go's in Houston. Strip malls in Houston, Austin as well as Airports , Hangars and runways. Refinery plants, electrical generation plants and substations. Geodesic Dome Houses in Colorado, earth and concrete dams for lakes in Georgetown and Granger Lake, Texas. The last 16 years I built and remodeled motels, hotels and resorts in many of the states in US. The job I have had for the past 5 years; King of retirement on the Galveston County coast fishing the bays, ICW, off shore and trailer the boat to different areas of the Texas Coast.


----------



## Propwash (Jul 29, 2005)

Sales and Operations Mgr. for a local privately owned crane rental company. We provide bare rental rough terrain and crawler cranes from 8 to 330 tons to the petrochemical industry.


----------



## Texasfisherman57 (Mar 2, 2008)

Not me.


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

USED to be pretty cool, got to drive around the state, deal with nice people and make them happy with some pretty cool equipment. 

Then they hired a new VP, no clue what goes on, doesn't listen to customers and decides we made way too much for his bonus program. 

Really a shame to see a great operation get driven into the mud.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

I think the coolest job is to have your own home based business. Find a service and/or product that has demand. Set up a website, Get some good signs for your truck, Purchase some google ads and get with it. You can prequalify your leads by phone before you waste time and money driving all over town. The tax write offs are great. Make it something you like to do. makes all the difference.


----------



## rattletrap (Sep 9, 2005)

Double barrel pump shotgun builder here.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

rattletrap said:


> Double barrel pump shotgun builder here.


And I thought you might have made . . maybe . . . rattletraps?


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I have been retired for 4 years and have to say it is a pretty good job.

This started last year I became a SCUBA instructor and work part-time. Hard to beat a job where I am required to wear shorts and flip-flops


----------



## SeaIsleDweller (Jun 27, 2013)

API 510/570/653 (pressure vessel, process piping, storage tank) inspector in all kinds of chemical plants and refineries, came from a heavy NDE background. Its a fun/interesting job, always see something different .... if you like climbing inside process equipment.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*nice*



SolarScreenGuy said:


> I think the coolest job is to have your own home based business. Find a service and/or product that has demand. Set up a website, Get some good signs for your truck, Purchase some google ads and get with it. You can prequalify your leads by phone before you waste time and money driving all over town. The tax write offs are great. Make it something you like to do. makes all the difference.


if you are built for it, the real american dream is to work for yourself and build your dream, not the other guys dream. with that being said, the money has to be there, real money. when working for yourself, you'll never sit around on your hands saying "I'm making him rich". lol good for you.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

michaelbaranowski said:


> I have been retired for 4 years and have to say it is a pretty good job.
> 
> This started last year I became a SCUBA instructor and work part-time. Hard to beat a job where I am required to wear shorts and flip-flops


I too, "partly retired" from my 8-6 job and now have two part time jobs.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Reel Time said:


> I too, "partly retired" from my 8-6 job and now have two part time jobs.


So you're not really retired are you?


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

cubera said:


> So you're not really retired are you?


No. I guess I transitioned.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

